#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Salinity

## anjumbukhari

Does anybody of u have a salinity calculator, i want to convert salinity of water produced in a well to Rw. And some of Rw into salinity.


ThanksSee More: Salinity

----------


## DAH7542

Attached you'll find Schlumberger's log interpretation charts, use chart "Gen-6" in page 8 to get resistivity from equivalent NaCl concentration at a given Temp; in case water contains different kinds of salt, you'll need to find equivalent NaCl concetration by using chart "Gen-4" in page 5 (take a look at the example in that page). I hope this help.

----------


## Athon

Thanks for this file.

----------


## anjumbukhari

Thanks dear i knew how to use these charts.
I was trying to use anyother calculator, and 
i have found one now.
Thanks

----------


## anihita

Salinity Calculator , on Request :

----------


## DAH7542

Thanks for sharing....

----------

